# tenté de troquer ma 3 pour une 4



## yabr (17 Juillet 2019)

bjr
tres tenté de revendre ma serie 3 42mm nike + pour une 4,j'ai tenté de mettre la mienne en vente...hélas...elle ne rencontre que peu de succés...
elle date de dec 2018 et evidemment je fournis tout dont la facture.....je vois que je peux en tirer à peine 170€...sur LBC
une 4 44 mm  presque neuve..on peut l'obtenir pour 330€ environ..
je trouve que cela fait finalement beaucoup a rajouter....pour peu de differences
je reste attiré par la 4 pour ses cadrans a nombreuses complications...sa couronne a moteur haptique ,et surtout son electrocardiographe....
je reste dans l'hesitation...;(


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Cela reste ton choix et toi seul peux décider de ton achat


----------



## fousfous (17 Juillet 2019)

Attend 2 mois que la 5 sorte et tu pourras t'acheter la 4 pour beaucoup moins chère


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Attend 2 mois que la 5 sorte et tu pourras t'acheter la 4 pour beaucoup moins chère


Si 5 il y a


----------



## fousfous (17 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si 5 il y a


J'espère pas qu'Apple va arrêter l'Apple Watch quand même!


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> J'espère pas qu'Apple va arrêter l'Apple Watch quand même!


Je doute quand même


----------



## Mcbm (17 Juillet 2019)

Les Apple Watch se vendent mal en occasion. J’ai vendu une série 3 acier inoxydable l’année dernière 250€ alors que neuve elle valait 699€. Je l’avais acheté en janvier 2018 et revendu au moment de la sortie de la série 4.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Mcbm a dit:


> Les Apple Watch se vendent mal en occasion. J’ai vendu une série 3 acier inoxydable l’année dernière 250€ alors que neuve elle valait 699€. Je l’avais acheté en janvier 2018 et revendu au moment de la sortie de la série 4.


Etrange de ne pas mieux ce vendre en occasion !!


----------



## fousfous (17 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Etrange de ne pas mieux ce vendre en occasion !!


C'est le problème du haut de gamme, les voitures haut de gamme perdent le plus en occasion aussi.
Et comme la version acier prend en plus les rayures sans apporter de fonction par rapport à une alu c'est normal qu'elles se vendent encore plus difficilement. Si on achète en occasion c'est pas pour payer le même prix qu'une neuve en alu.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

J’ai une version acier , et pas de rayures


----------



## yabr (18 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Attend 2 mois que la 5 sorte et tu pourras t'acheter la 4 pour beaucoup moins chère


  bjr a tous...je ne suis pas trop l'actualité apple et encore moins les keynotes....pensez vous que forcement fin septembre il y aura un nouveua modele??
effectivement je vais attendre ,mon aw3 n'a pas beaucoup de succés..c'est dommage car j'avais trouvé plusieurs aw4 gagnees a des concours ,non ouvertes pour 320€...je ne veux pas acheter de 4 avant d'avoir revendu ma 3..quitte a rester un petit moment sans watch


----------



## fousfous (18 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> c'est dommage car j'avais trouvé plusieurs aw4 gagnees a des concours ,non ouvertes pour 320€


Y a tant que ça de concours avec un lot d'Apple Watch série 4 dont le gagnant n'a pas voulu? Prudence.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Y a tant que ça de concours avec un lot d'Apple Watch série 4 dont le gagnant n'a pas voulu? Prudence.


J'aurais aussi le doute


----------



## yabr (18 Juillet 2019)

la première etait un cadeau de fin d'annee d'une compagnie de transports en commun,sur la tranche opposée à la couronne,il y avait le nom de la compagnie qui etait imprimé(ça me derangeait beaucoup...même si ça se voyait peu)
la seconde était un cadeau renault,prime sur objectif atteint....
ce qui me dérangeait,c'est que la premiere annee,elles etaient garanties par apple,et la seconde annee,par le fournisseur....mais les deux vendeurs ne savaient pas ou elles avaient ete achetées...de ce fait je m'etais dit que la seconde annee de garantie,il ne fallait pas compter dessus
autrement il n'y avait vraiment rien de suspect


----------



## yabr (18 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> la première etait un cadeau de fin d'annee d'une compagnie de transports en commun,sur la tranche opposée à la couronne,il y avait le nom de la compagnie qui etait imprimé(ça me derangeait beaucoup...même si ça se voyait peu)
> la seconde était un cadeau renault,prime sur objectif atteint....
> ce qui me dérangeait,c'est que la premiere annee,elles etaient garanties par apple,et la seconde annee,par le fournisseur....mais les deux vendeurs ne savaient pas ou elles avaient ete achetées...de ce fait je m'etais dit que la seconde annee de garantie,il ne fallait pas compter dessus
> autrement il n'y avait vraiment rien de suspect


dans les deux cas,les vendeurs etaient sous android,donc pas interesses par apple wach...prix de vente:un peu plus de 300€ pour la 44 mm


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> dans les deux cas,les vendeurs etaient sous android,donc pas interesses par apple wach...prix de vente:un peu plus de 300€ pour la 44 mm


Surement un tarif négociable


----------



## yabr (20 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Surement un tarif négociable


Non ,pas vraiment ...prix négocié ,330€ généralement


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

le tarif reste raisonnable


----------



## yabr (20 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> le tarif reste raisonnable


oui et non....courant septembre apres le keynote,les 4 vont degringoler de 100€,ce qui les mettra à 350...donc peut etre attendre un petit moment...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> oui et non....courant septembre apres le keynote,les 4 vont degringoler de 100€,ce qui les mettra à 350...donc peut etre attendre un petit moment...


Ah  tu as des news ?


----------



## fousfous (20 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah  tu as des news ?


En fait c'est ce qu'il se passe chaque année, donc prédiction plutôt sensée.


----------



## yabr (20 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> En fait c'est ce qu'il se passe chaque année, donc prédiction plutôt sensée.


tu penses toi aussi qu'elle risque de tomber à 350 en alu  44mm??
ma serie3 nike + 42 etait tombée a 279€ à la fnac courant decembre 2017...


----------



## fousfous (20 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> tu penses toi aussi qu'elle risque de tomber à 350 en alu  44mm??
> ma serie3 nike + 42 etait tombée a 279€ à la fnac courant decembre 2017...


Bah si y a un nouveau modèle la baisse de prix est quasi certaine, peut-être pas aussi violent que de la série 3 à 4 mais pas insignifiant non plus.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> En fait c'est ce qu'il se passe chaque année, donc prédiction plutôt sensée.


Pas vraiment de news sur cette future Apple Watch , si nouveau modèle , le changement risque d'être dans la montre pas trop a l'extérieur


----------



## fousfous (20 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas vraiment de news sur cette future Apple Watch , si nouveau modèle , le changement risque d'être dans la montre pas trop a l'extérieur


Oui c'est pour ça la baisse sera moins importante que l'année dernière.


----------



## yabr (20 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui c'est pour ça la baisse sera moins importante que l'année dernière.


pourtant entre la 3 et la 4,le changement n'etait pas énorme non plus...


----------



## macbook60 (20 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> bjr
> tres tenté de revendre ma serie 3 42mm nike + pour une 4,j'ai tenté de mettre la mienne en vente...hélas...elle ne rencontre que peu de succés...
> elle date de dec 2018 et evidemment je fournis tout dont la facture.....je vois que je peux en tirer à peine 170€...sur LBC
> une 4 44 mm  presque neuve..on peut l'obtenir pour 330€ environ..
> ...



Franchement la série 4 est magnifique 
Combien tu voudrai pour ta série 3?

Merci



yabr a dit:


> pourtant entre la 3 et la 4,le changement n'etait pas énorme non plus...



Bonjour Ils y a pas mal de nouveautés l’écran plus grand etc une belle évolution, concernant la série 5 le form facteur devrait être le même.

Après le faite d’attendre septembre effectivement le prix risque de baisser un peu


----------



## fousfous (20 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> pourtant entre la 3 et la 4,le changement n'etait pas énorme non plus...


Y a juste presque tout qui a changé ^^


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> pourtant entre la 3 et la 4,le changement n'etait pas énorme non plus...



Petit comparatif 

https://www.apple.com/fr/watch/compare/


----------



## macbook60 (20 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Petit comparatif
> 
> https://www.apple.com/fr/watch/compare/



Elle vraiment meilleure j’ai regardé comparatif des fois autant ajouter une petite somme et kif plus lol


----------



## yabr (21 Juillet 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Franchement la série 4 est magnifique
> Combien tu voudrai pour ta série 3?
> 
> Merci


J’en demande 230€...


----------



## yabr (21 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Y a juste presque tout qui a changé ^^


Quand je les compare à la Fnac ,je ne vois pas une énorme différence ....elles font la même chose


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Quand je les compare à la Fnac ,je ne vois pas une énorme différence ....elles font la même chose


Alors ne change rien , Garde la tienne
ah si change de lunette 

Dans les Fnac de ma region , il n'y a mème plus une watch 3 depuis un bon moment


----------



## yabr (21 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Alors ne change rien , Garde la tienne
> ah si change de lunette
> 
> Dans les Fnac de ma region , il n'y a mème plus une watch 3 depuis un bon moment


Si la mienne avait eu la fonction électrocardiographe ,je ne l’aurai pas changé ...j’ai absolument besoin de cette fonction


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Si la mienne avait eu la fonction électrocardiographe ,je ne l’aurai pas changé ...j’ai absolument besoin de cette fonction


J'ai presque jamais utilisé cette fonction


----------



## macbook60 (21 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> J’en demande 230€...



Bon prix 
Quel ville ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Bon prix
> Quel ville ?


*En MP *
*Merci*


----------



## macbook60 (21 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> *En MP *
> *Merci*



Désolé je ne savais pas 
Merci pour la douceur dans les propos


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Désolé je ne savais pas
> Merci pour la douceur dans les propos


C'est mieux pour vous deux


----------



## macbook60 (21 Juillet 2019)

[emoji1417]


----------



## yabr (3 Août 2019)

bonjour
mon apple watch 3 est partie....)
je suis en quête d'une 4 44 si possible nike


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2019)

yabr a dit:


> bonjour
> mon apple watch 3 est partie....)
> je suis en quête d'une 4 44 si possible nike



Bon choix


----------

